# Category 1, Best Creative Design:



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

In this category you are free to expand your vision of a simple 5 1/2” X 7 1/2” plaque. Add a shelf, wood inlay or maybe inset a metal plaque. Bottom line… add something unique. Post a picture of your finished plaque.

For more information about the Wood Species Contest follow this link.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is design 1 by Rob (SNRGRAILROAD). After routing the bottom edge Rob hand chiseled the cavities for the badge and patch. Rob then built a form around the wood and applied the plastic mix. After it set he removed the form and started sanding. Once he had the surface polished clear He put a round over edge on the plastic. Rob prefered working with the ash wood over the african mahogany or lyptus. A nice way to display his old badge.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is Rob's (SNRGRAILROAD) 2nd effort. This is made from lyptus. Rob drilled 4 holes and used a saber saw to make the internal cut out. All top edges were then rounded over and a stopped cove cut on the bottom to mimic feet at the corners. Next Rob used a rabbeting bit to make the ledge for the photo and backer board to rest on. The shelf is glued and pin nailed in place. The piece was gel stained, lightly sanded and sprayed with clear laquer. The little cars are held in place with CA glue. A nice keep sake to house the photo of Aidan Rob's grandson.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Design number 3 by Rob (SNRGRAILROAD). I have no idea how Rob dreamed this one up. I know he started by using Forstner bits for the 4 looped cuts. This african mahogany frame is just sprayed with laquer. Once Rob gets the photo to install I will be sure to add another picture to this post.


----------

